# AED Locations on the Ark - AROA/CPW



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Yall- Hope you are enjoying the snow that has finally decided to melt. Arkansas River Outfitters Associate has again invested in renting AEDs for the Arkansas River. This program is paid for from the dues of AROA members. 

AROA is supplying 12 AEDs this summer. This is an increase of 4 from last year. We have rented them from Memorial Day to Labor Day. They are for both commercial and private boater use. AHRA has agreed to maintain these units, and place them at the existing backboard locations. Head River Ranger Tappan Brown has also agreed to move some of the previous backboard locations based on input from outfitters. Those at the upstream and downstream head guide meetings gave their input on locations of AEDs and backboards. Kudos to Tappan for listening to the years of experience at those meetings.

The first recommendation from the group was to move some of the AEDs during high water. AEDs will be moved to the high water locations once the water is steadily over 3500ish and it is agreed that the water is on the rise. They will be moved back once the water has started to drop below the same level. AEDs will only be moved once either direction.

AED and Backboard locations:
--Pine Creek Triple drop 
During high water it will be moved to the Narrows, river left above the Harvard Estates bridge at the bottom of Miracle Mile. This is a new permanent location of an AHRA backboard for the entire summer.

--Numbers
Backboard and AED moved from 4.5 (Ender Rock), to 5.5 Permanently 
River L, just above the campground that is North of the 5.5 stealth take out. It is visible from the river but not the road. 
It is a good idea to educate drivers of the location, as they may have to deliver equipment to a rescue up or downstream.

--Browns Canyon
Pink Panther
Zoomflume
Widow Maker
Seidell's 

--Middle River
Arkansas River Tours Office with an AHRA backboard

--Parkdale
Salt Lick
This AED is hidden for security, but you you can easily see it when at the backboard
Spikebuck
This AED is hidden for security, but you you can easily see it when at the backboard

--Royal Gorge
Sunshine 
Moving to Maytag during high water
Sledge (staying through high water)
Wall Slammer
Moving to Pinnacle Rock during high water

These AEDs are stored in either yellow or silver Pelican boxes. The boxes are unlocked and contain a CPR mask, trauma sheers, razor and a trauma pad (to dry the patient). Feel free to open the box to familiarize your guides with the equipment, but please ensure they are secure again. In the case of use, the patient should be worked at the location of rescue and the AED and backboard should be brought to the patient. Continue to do CPR on scene until AHRA and Advanced Life Support arrives.

AROA is on the hook for the AEDs, so we are relying on all of our guides to help ensure their security through the summer.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

" I have to shit and don't do that again" were the last words I spoke after being hit with an AED, I was told, before going into surgery. CPR has to be continually performed till you reach an AED. My Ex wife(Ex flight attendant) who had hands on CPR traing, called 911 and preformed CPR on me till the EMT's arrived. No, it's not what you think. Thank you Arkansas River Outfitters Associate and AHRA for the life saving AED's.


----------

